# 2 New Trumpets and Pot Call



## ghost1066 (Nov 13, 2016)

I spun these two out of WB blanks top is cholla cactus and resin the bottom is stabilized spalted maple both with ABW mouthpieces. The 3" pot call is honey locust with slate over glass.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice looking calls. Seeing your trumpets reminds me I need to get mine out and practice. Still learning how to use that thing.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice work Tommy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice job Tommy - that Cholla trumpet is gorgeous and very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 3, 2016)

Very nice as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

